# Nirvana



## SHOT (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello guys! I'm waiting my white widow seeds from nirvana seedbank. Is there any tips or something specific to do with? Becs its my first serious growth! And i need some tips about ferts... what are your opinions?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 28, 2016)

There are lots of different growing styles and some of the use different types of fertilizers.  So, tell everyone about how you are growing and they can give you their tips.  For instance, someone growing organic is not going to be much help if you are growing hydro.

First tip:  Have your grow space all set up and running before you plant a single seed.  Check temps and humidity to be sure it is in range.  Make sure all equipment is operating correctly.


----------



## SHOT (Mar 28, 2016)

I've already prepared my grow room and everything i'm growing in soil indoors. But i dont have any idea about ferts i just need someones help.


----------



## zem (Mar 28, 2016)

You can go to agriculture supply shops, the ones who supply vegetable farmers, over there you will find mixes for all veggies. you need something with not very high N and higher PK, like tomato mixes. make sure they dont give you high N ferts for flowering, they will show you 100 types of high N just say no. You do not want flower ferts, those are not intended for fruiting plants. you can start with that if you absolutely don't have access to international marijuana specialized brands


----------



## SHOT (Mar 28, 2016)

Okaaay got it, i need fert with N for veg and with PK for flowering. Thats pretty easy! Thankssss


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 5, 2016)

in for the nirvana WW, green mojo to the grom man


----------



## SHOT (Apr 6, 2016)

Thank you ganja and forgive me i'm french educated but thats a nice advise. I will germinate if a free nutes soil and then transplant.


----------



## SHOT (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks dude, i will post pictures in every stage to take your opinions.


----------



## SHOT (Apr 6, 2016)

Ohh yeaaa i should bring back from the mountain my micro to take those pictures. And i ordered regular seeds because its hard order to my country. Now once my seeds arrive if i need, i can make my own seeds. Thanks dude! I'm so excited for that


----------

